# Lightroom 6.14 - download source?



## GrantDixon (Jul 16, 2019)

I want to load LR 6.14 to a Windows 10 laptop but the current Adobe legacy link, when installed, provides only 6.0, and trties to force me to Creative Cloud. Where or how can I download and install 6.14?


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 16, 2019)

GrantDixon said:


> I want to load LR 6.14 to a Windows 10 laptop but the current Adobe legacy link, when installed, provides only 6.0, and trties to force me to Creative Cloud. Where or how can I download and install 6.14?


Welcome to the forum!  Try here for a download: Download legacy versions of Creative Cloud apps .  

--Ken


----------



## GrantDixon (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks Ken but that is where I've been.  Downloaded and installed the file and get Lightroom 6.0. How to then get to 6.14?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 16, 2019)

This installer installs 6.14, not 6.0.


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 17, 2019)

GrantDixon said:


> Thanks Ken but that is where I've been.  Downloaded and installed the file and get Lightroom 6.0. How to then get to 6.14?


My understanding of the installer file is the same as what Johan said.  Several members have reported that the installer should take you to 6.14.  Are you looking at the version from within LR after running the installer?

--Ken


----------



## GrantDixon (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks again Ken. This time it worked and I have operational 6.14 again. But on previous doanload and install attempts I have indeed ended up with 6.0 (confirmed by checking version after install) and various issues with loading of Creative Cloud as well, frustratingly similar to those described here https://forums.adobe.com/thread/2605126. No idea what is/was different.


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 19, 2019)

GrantDixon said:


> Thanks again Ken. This time it worked and I have operational 6.14 again. But on previous doanload and install attempts I have indeed ended up with 6.0 (confirmed by checking version after install) and various issues with loading of Creative Cloud as well, frustratingly similar to those described here https://forums.adobe.com/thread/2605126. No idea what is/was different.


Glad it finally worked for you.

--Ken


----------



## blomgren.web (Mar 11, 2020)

At least as of March of 2020 the associated links in here didn't have the 6.14 download anymore.  I contacted support and they told me that they'd again been deleted from the site and that they were trying to get it updated again.  They provided me a link via chat which i'm a bit hesitant to post in here since it has what might be a reference to my session in it.  Try chat and see if they can provide it!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2020)

Yep, good advice blomgren.web. They got rid of the public downloads a few months ago, but anyone can contact them on chat for a time limited personal download link.


----------



## stevebrant (Mar 28, 2020)

just downloading now, I can confirm you need to chat to someone to get your licenced version.
Thanks for the help in this forum


----------



## neelin (May 5, 2020)

Yes, indeed I just got my link to re-download.  Start Chat 07:13, finished chat 07:58, wow 45 minutes just to get the link + the time I searched on-line in my Adobe account for a  link that wasn't there....but I got it!


----------



## claire.quevy (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello everyone !
I have a new desktop and still want to use my licence LR6
Unfortunately, I only have the installer for version 6.0, but to read my .CR2 files, I need the latest version 6.14. Well, just the installer!
This one is not downloadable from my Adobe account anymore. The support by TCHAT refused to provide me this file...

Does anyone of you still have this installation file and could you please send it to me?
neelin ? stevebrant ? blomgren.web?

*I hope so...*​


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 25, 2021)

claire.quevy said:


> The support by CHAT refused to provide me this file...


If you have a license key, or your copy was registered with Adobe, then Adobe will assist and give a download link.


----------



## claire.quevy (Mar 25, 2021)

Paul McFarlane said:


> If you have a license key, or your copy was registered with Adobe, then Adobe will assist and give a download link.


Not at all !
I spent half an hour by chat.
Here are the responses :
"Indeed, I looked on my side, and this application is not available or supported by our servers since January 2021, I'm sorry"
"I'm sorry you can't download your application, we are working hard to get Adobe to make this product available again"
"the best would be that you come back by chat tomorrow to our sales department, they will surely be able to propose you offers to compensate you"

But in the meantime, I bought my "lifetime" license less than 3 years ago and I can't use it anymore!!!
I still have the installation file of version 6.0 but to read my .CR2, I need at least version 6.12

Please help !!!


----------



## claire.quevy (Mar 26, 2021)

I finally managed to find a download link for this latest version... on the Adobe website!!!
And by chat, they refused to give it.... This is ridiculous...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2021)

Claire, do you have a case ID for your unhelpful chat? I'll pass it on to a manager so they can "have a word" with the person in question.


----------



## LexS (Apr 21, 2021)

Indeed you can still download it, and it is 6.14 whatever the download says. After install it is 6.14.
BUT: it has some 3-rd party pieces inside, like face recognition, that are not working anymore....
and, there is one thing in it that you have to activate, Dehaze, I suppose you read this:  Lightroom June Update Adds Dehaze Control, These Free Presets Make Sure You Can Use It — Prolost.
But all in all, LTR6 is not viable in the next Mac OS's. It is falling apart.
I did a long search for a good alternative for LTR6. Did not find anything as good, but LTR  cloud and classic.  I choose LTR Classic, because I do not want to be in the cloud (I get there with a glass of good wine instead). But the Adobe apps are "on rent" only lately, I don't like that but there is no other way. After starting LTR10.2, it took minutes instead of hours to use it. It looks and handles very much the same as LTR6.


----------



## shaarila (May 20, 2021)

Hello! I found this thread as I am having similar issue and hope someone could help me.
I had to factory reset my mac, and then I couldn't find a downloader for lightroom on my adobe account (they removed them).
I had an old installer backed up, which I used, but it only installed lightroom 6.0, and no updates are available when I try via lightroom.
I couldn't find anything on Adobe page, and the chat was complete waste of time - as those who posted before me mentioned
(The best I got from them was "As per latest Adobe guidelines we do not help with any issues of Lightroom 4/5/6, if you wish to get download link or any other kind of support then you may upgrade to Lightroom CC. Do you wish to know the plans and prices?" No, I don't).
Is there anyone who actually has a link to download lightroom 6.14? Or did they remove that already?
I do have an ID of the unhelpful chat, if that is still something I can report to someone?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2021)

shaarila said:


> I do have an ID of the unhelpful chat, if that is still something I can report to someone?


Yeah, please use the contact form on the menubar to send me the ID and I'll pass it on to a manager and see if we can get it sorted for you.


----------



## shaarila (May 20, 2021)

Thanks a lot, Victoria! Will do!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 20, 2021)

In the meantime, you can download the 6.14 version from this respected site: Adobe Lightroom 6 (CC 2015) Direct Download Links – Free Trials


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2021)

For reasons I can't share, Adobe is currently unable to provide downloads, but that download link Jim's just posted does still work.


----------



## shaarila (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for help, Victoria and Jim!
I did manage to download and install lightroom 6.14 now, yeaay!

Though I again ran into the problem that it wouldn't sign me in to adobe, claiming I don't have internet connection (which I have). I had same issue yesterday when using my old 6.0 installer, but then it gave me the option to do this offline using procedure described at  adobe.com/go/getactivated
This time this option to generate offline response key was not available during installation of 6.14, and I hope my lightroom will not get disabled after 7 days.. if it does, I will probably have to wipe it and try again.

I would already sign up for CC, even though I don't use lightroom often enough to justify the subscription, but my old mac is not compatible with system requirements, and at the moment I am not ready to change it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2021)

shaarila said:


> Though I again ran into the problem that it wouldn't sign me in to adobe, claiming I don't have internet connection (which I have).



I'd try turning off firewall/security software briefly, something's probably blocking it.


----------



## shaarila (May 20, 2021)

That was actually already off. Not sure what the problem is, possibly a very old OS version. I haven't had this before with adobe products.
Fingers crossed that since this installation actually updated the existing one, it retained the "response key" from yesterday's offline activation, as it is working now and not giving me any deadline.


----------



## GrantDixon (Jul 16, 2019)

I want to load LR 6.14 to a Windows 10 laptop but the current Adobe legacy link, when installed, provides only 6.0, and trties to force me to Creative Cloud. Where or how can I download and install 6.14?


----------



## LRList001 (May 20, 2021)

shaarila said:


> Thanks for help, Victoria and Jim!
> I did manage to download and install lightroom 6.14 now, yeaay!
> 
> Though I again ran into the problem that it wouldn't sign me in to adobe, claiming I don't have internet connection (which I have). I had same issue yesterday when using my old 6.0 installer, but then it gave me the option to do this offline using procedure described at  adobe.com/go/getactivated
> ...


Could be an out of date certificate perhaps?


----------



## shaarila (May 20, 2021)

I will try to check this too, thanks!


----------



## lcar1-uol.com.br (May 23, 2021)

My computer failed and I had to reinstall everything. Lightroom 6.14 was gone. Installing from the CD ("perpetual" license) installed 6.0. No update to 6.14 available. I contacted Adobe (chat). After 3 hours conversation asking for a link to fix things, all I got was a promisse of 6 months free subscrition. I don't like subscription bussiness model and that is the reason I bought a perpetual license anyawys. Shame on Adobe, by all means. It is the first time I see a software company forcing you to use a previous version, when it already gave you the right to use a more advanced one. Shame on Adobe. I was quite happy with  my 6.14 version and, honestly, I think tehy did that because it was already so powerful that many people would not need to go subscription. So, I think this was a quite stingy move of Adobe. But...  no worries ... there is hope. Go to this site: How to download Adobe Lightroom 6 (hidden link) - Photo Rumors. You probably will be pleased. I know for sure I have the right to have version 6.14.


----------



## LexS (May 24, 2021)

I remember from other threads, and my own experience, that 6.14 and older are falling apart:
There are little parts of third parties in it (e.g. Face Detection), that are no longer supported by the third parties, and thus are not working anymore in LTR6 and older.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 24, 2021)

There are some parts that no longer work, things have moved on a lot with third-parties. Map and Face are a couple, and of course any cameras since the end of 2017 (when 6.14, the last version, was released). Also, you can't install on later Apple OS (Catalina on) as Apple made a change and only permits install of 64-bit Apps.

However, there are a lot that are quite happy with the Library, Develop, Print functions in 6.14.


----------



## lcar1-uol.com.br (May 24, 2021)

> "However, there are a lot that are quite happy with the Library, Develop, Print functions in 6.14."

That is me!!! For me nothing is broken in 6.14! I can add a lot with plug ins and presets. I get the job done.


----------



## clee01l (May 24, 2021)

lcar1-uol.com.br said:


> > "However, there are a lot that are quite happy with the Library, Develop, Print functions in 6.14."
> 
> That is me!!! For me nothing is broken in 6.14! I can add a lot with plug ins and presets. I get the job done.



You need to be prepared though. Sometime in the future, technological advances in hardware and operating systems will make your legacy software completely obsolete. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lcar1-uol.com.br (May 24, 2021)

If so I won´t go to the Adobe subscription model. I'll learn Luminar AI... cheap and powerful,


----------



## LexS (May 24, 2021)

I have it and tried it. Good stuff but not near LTR.....


----------

